# Combat Flight Simulator 3



## msmall1950 (Aug 3, 2014)

Greetings: I just finished installing Combat Flight Simulator 3 to my Windows 8.1 64 bit machine. All installed well, it just won't let me register the product so I can play for more than 30 minutes. Anyone know of a fix for this or work around. Any information is appreciated. Thank you.

M. Small


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

How many times have you registered it with new installs? It may have been installed too many times and you need a fresh copy.


----------



## msmall1950 (Aug 3, 2014)

First, Thank you for your reply. I use to have CFS3 on my old computer. I was moving it to my new desktop with Window's 8.1 64bit machine. I had a heck of a time reinstalling Microsoft Flight Sim X to Windows 8.1, but have completed it. My registrations problems appears to be a web issue. The registration action says that it can not find the web page to load and bombs out. Is there is limit on how many times you can install CFS3? Any and all information is appreciated and thanked.

M. Small (removed email)


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey, I removed your email so you don't get spam. I'll check and see how often you can install it.


----------



## msmall1950 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank You very much. M. Small


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

It's been a long time since I ran CFS3, so refresh my memory. Do you register it through a browser such as Chrome, or is it through the game?


----------



## msmall1950 (Aug 3, 2014)

When you run the game it asks you if you would like to register the product and warns you that you can only play 30 min unregistered. When I hit yes to register it takes you to your web browser and tries a load the register web page. The problem is that the web page can not be found. It might have something to do with MIcrosoft dropping Flight Sims support. Right now I'm not playing CFS3 since I was able to reinstall Flight Sim X in Windows 8.1. Boy what a problem Windows 8.1 has caused. It's not a major deal if I can't play CFS3, but if you hear of a fix for this situation. Please drop me a line. Thanks.

M. Small


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

It could be Microsoft dropping support. You could try copying the link and pasting it in a different browser to see if it's the browser causing the issue. I'll let you know if I hear anything. Just check back on here.


----------



## msmall1950 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I've tried another browser and received the same error. I thank you for your time and advice. Have a great week. I'll check in periodically for any new posts.

M. Small


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

You're welcome and sounds good.


----------

